

MoD's secret cyberwarfare: 'Less about hacking grids, more about hacking minds' - m1
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/mar/16/mod-secret-cyberwarfare-programme

======
higherpurpose
> The Ministry of Defence is developing a secret, multimillion-pound research
> programme into the future of cyberwarfare, including how emerging
> technologies such as social media and psychological techniques can be
> harnessed by the military to influence people's beliefs.

They should rename it to Ministry of Truth, then.

~~~
Zenst
I think Ministry of Funny Walks has more going for it. After all they want to
control the direction we go thru input and how they walk us there, be it
newspaper media or other tricks would only work for the targeted group and
then there are always exceptions to the rules.

But if they fail to get budgeting for research over the years is when you know
they are failing at this approach.

